# Coincidences?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, I decided a week or so ago that field training for Faelan will need to wait while I concentrate on obedience and agility (and regain my composure and desire; he's not the problem I am). 

Well, as some of you know, my Towhee has been at Barb's 1) for her season and 2) to be bred (Darwin; a Yogi son).

Sunday is my clubs Fun Field Trial. The weather is supposed to be glorious - this after more rain, humidity and just bad weather. Several friends have asked me to go. Barb is going and offered to bring Towhee along with her crew. I first said I'd go to pick Towhee up but leave the boys at home. Then a text message came through (thanks  ) about having fun. Then an email suggesting I end the season with fun rather than frustration and discouragement. 

So, all things considered, Faelany will get to end this season with a fun field trial, complete with flyers. No stress; he can end the season with fun rather than my disappointment. Please wish us luck and fun


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is awesome, and a great way to end the season! When he runs, make sure that the "judges" and bird boys know to help him if he has any issues, just to ensure he is successful! I expect a full report and pictures if you can, and I'm sure he will do marvelous!

Edit to add: Help him, only on your say so...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good weather, friends, dogs, and fliers, sounds like the recipe for a great day. I wish I could fold the country and join you. I'm so glad you got that text. Can't wait to hear about it....and pictures we will need pictures.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like excellent day coming up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> That is awesome, and a great way to end the season! When he runs, make sure that the "judges" and bird boys know to help him if he has any issues, just to ensure he is successful! I expect a full report and pictures if you can, and I'm sure he will do marvelous!
> 
> Edit to add: Help him, only on your say so...


LOL - it just so happens that one of the 'judges' knows him very, very well and when he might need help.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Good luck and have fun! Those fun trials are great!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is PERFECT! I'm so pleased for you guys!
(and fingers crossed for Towhee  )


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon go out there and just have fun! What a wonderful way to end the season!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds great! Have fun!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so glad. We had so much fun this year, I hate to have a bad ending cancel it out.

I saw all the exhilaration you had when Faelan did good. I remember when he completed his last retrieve for his first JH leg, you two literally skipped all the way to your truck - now THAT was fun! 

We have such a huge Junior Singles entry, Faelany and Gladys' Advanced stake will run under the "big stake" judges. They are extremely nice and helpful, you will love them. We will probably learn something from them, I always have. 

I plan to let them know Gladys' possible shortcomings and get her special ed as needed. Screw the ribbons. Dogs don't know if they got a ribbon or not anyway and they sure as heck don't care if they won the trophy or not.

If we were worried about the trophy we would be in Junior Singles trying to be perfect, but that is for BABIES and FAELANY is rollin with the big dogs now!!! YAHOO!!!!!

So you see, Faelan has come a long way this year; 
I wish your season ending on a good FUN note, and GOOD FLYER LUCK!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  And hey, I know those judges too LOL

Faelan has his rocket-jets ready and waiting; his agility runs are bringing out the after burners so much my instructor was like 'whoa, who the heck are you running?' - could be interesting LOL. I don't know whether to let him know Ms Towhee will be riding on home with us before he runs or not!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Those pups are going to be forum family - Flip cousins and Fisher (half) nephews!

Have loads of fun! I am locking myself in the house this weekend so I can get enough schoolwork done so I'll be free the following weekend for our trial. So anyone who sees me online this weekend, tell me to get to work!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a blast and I wonderful idea! Have lots of fun!

Jodie, we have nothing going on this weekend, so I will be sure to remind you to GET TO WORK!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Back from the fun trial - I left before water. Faelan was probably anywhere between 27 & 32 to run and did need help for each pheasant - by the 3rd mark he was stressed enough that he was eating grass and attempted a No Go. The club members were really great about helping him out and making sure he got his bird, so more work is needed for sure - it might not have helped that Ms Towhee was in the truck, apparently still attractive, since later once I was on my way home I heard her growl and there's Faelan deserving that growl..silly dog.

Anyway, today was a great training session but we left before it was done - I figured no sense in stressing him in water too right now. And he was staring at the 3rd gunner for help already. Luckily she knew when he actually needed help.

On the plus side, Towhee and Faelan got to go on a hike when we returned and Towhee just came off the grooming table after her bath - I towelled her dry in deference to her dislike of the blow dryer and her hopefully delicate condition and spent about 1/2 hour working out a big snarl. Nails & foot trimming once she is completely dry.

Edit to add: Someone mentioned to me yesterday that Faelan's getting a Q in both STD and JWW yesterday after my deciding to concentrate more on agility and obedience may be a sign that my deciding to drop field from my priorities was the right decision for this time & place. I think today also showed that while field may very well be in his future, now is not the correct time. We'll see. A wise person told me she decided after that very same wall failure she was done with field (her dog had failed several times as well). But then one day while fishing, that dog continued to retrieve things - he was ready to continue field work and was successful.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry it did not work out as you had hoped. But Faelan is awesome, he'll be ready to get back in the game soon.

Who else did Barb have with her?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jodie,

I wasn't disappointed with today. We got to work through a few things that have popped up and these are difficult scenarios outside of tests  So, all is good.

They brought Ammo, Champ, Breeze, Needy & I think Missi..5 in total plus Ms Towhee.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Have loads of fun! I am locking myself in the house this weekend so I can get enough schoolwork done so I'll be free the following weekend for our trial. So anyone who sees me online this weekend, tell me to get to work!


Same here!!! I have two exams and a paper and all I want to do is train in the beautiful weather. 

ps: get back to work cuz I see you online!!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like you got a good look at where you and Faelan are at this point.
I swear I spent last fall, winter, and spring, running a million singles. 

What I really want to know is how you squeeze all the training you do with 3 dogs, work, and now puppies on the horizon. Tell the truth, you have 32 hours in a day instead of 24.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hollyk said:


> Sounds like you got a good look at where you and Faelan are at this point.
> I swear I spent last fall, winter, and spring, running a million singles.
> 
> What I really want to know is how you squeeze all the training you do with 3 dogs, work, and now puppies on the horizon. Tell the truth, you have 32 hours in a day instead of 24.


Oh, I so wish there were more hours in the day  Then my dogs would be perfect, my house would sparkle, and my truck might even get cleaned LOL But you know, my dogs are happy and well exercised so life is good even if the days are too short LOL

To give the pups (God willing) the very best start in life, Ms Towhee will go to her breeder and co-owner for whelping and litter raising - luckily I work about 20 minutes away from there so I will be able to visit


----------

